# Merry Christmas



## Ian (Dec 23, 2005)

Well, it had to be said, merry christmas  

Anyone getting anything decent this year??


----------



## Jwonni (Dec 23, 2005)

same to you mate and all the rest of you have a good one and best wishes for the future year


----------



## ibanez_freak (Dec 23, 2005)

Yup,

Happy Christmas and a Merry New Year!

New guitar for me  so I'm very pleased. Would be nice if these ghost ooth hatched though. Would be funny as heck if they hatched on Christmas day I think.

Any ways, have a good one everybody!!!

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 23, 2005)

yeh then they'd all become the _ghosts_ of christmas past. :roll:

merry christmas everyone and all mantids everywhere!


----------



## Obie (Dec 23, 2005)

Happy holidays everyone! I'm gonna feed my mantises a little extra in the spirit of the season...


----------



## nickyp0 (Dec 23, 2005)

merry X-mass everyone


----------



## Samzo (Dec 23, 2005)

MERRY XMAS!! YAAAAY SANTA !!!!! lol Have a great holiday and new year, hey and cam if those hatch on xmas day can I have one as a present ^^ lol


----------



## Andrew (Dec 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year!


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Dec 25, 2005)

Dude, I got "The Praying Mantids"--that text book that was listed in a thread a while back. Its pretty sweet!


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow! I got that same book. It really is interesting. Aside from that, I now have a Gargoyle Gecko  .


----------



## Gecko Assassins (Dec 27, 2005)

> I now have a Gargoyle Gecko  .


Lucky! :wink:


----------

